# Wife called



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Wife called tonight saying she was lonely (even tho living with posOM) , missed me and loved me.
Told her to stay with posOM, I've had it with her crazy ways ruling my life.

Is that worth a Bandit point?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Darrien said:


> Wife called tonight saying she was lonely (even tho living with posOM) , missed me and loved me.
> Told her to stay with posOM, I've had it with her crazy ways ruling my life.
> 
> Is that worth a Bandit point?


Why did you pick up?


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Conrad, Didnt have caller id on that landline.
Didn't want to be horrible and hang up as she sounded genuinely distressed.
At the end of the day.
His prob IMO tho after 30 years you still care somewhat I suppose.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Darrien said:


> Hi Conrad, Didnt have caller id on that landline.


Ok that's reasonable.



Darrien said:


> Didn't want to be horrible and hang up as she sounded genuinely distressed.


She left you and is living with another man, is that right?

Who gives a rat's ass that she's "genuinely distressed"??



Darrien said:


> after 30 years you still care somewhat I suppose.


Time to stop caring.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW... that's crazy..

Your feelings for her are totally gone it seems now...


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Doubt that...he is just standing up for himself. Step in the right direction, my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

When she called you she was holding a notepad with the words PLAN B written in it. As you answered she put a checkmark next to it. Keep detaching my friend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hell ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

On a side note it would have been fun to record the convo and replay it back to POSOM.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Moral of the story for those wondering:

*Don't f***ing leave your husband if you don't know what the f*** you're getting yourself into you immoral idiot*


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

> She left you and is living with another man, is that right?
> 
> Who gives a rat's ass that she's "genuinely distressed"??


Thanks Kindi

I do believe I'm starting to wake up now out of all this emotional crap.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

synthetic said:


> Moral of the story for those wondering:
> 
> *Don't f***ing leave your husband if you don't know what the f*** you're getting yourself into you immoral idiot*


I'm sure this moral is used by a number of WS who want to keep their spouses around as fall back plans in case they find out their affair partner is not as great as originally thought. 

I assume you meant that spouses should curb the thoughts of leaving their marriage unless they are absolutely sure that they want a new start, regardless of consequences.


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> WOW... that's crazy..
> 
> Your feelings for her are totally gone it seems now...


Yeah after 30 years of being in love with her she is sleeping in an other man's bed with his c**k in her hand.
And I'm expected to love her still?

F**k that.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW.. your more mad than I am..


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay! Good for you!


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> WOW.. your more mad than I am..


Hey Sad, I understand your position man.
It's very hard to switch off the love you have felt for somebody and the good times and memories.
It's so hard to move on when all you wanted out of life is what you thought you had and thought it was forever.

My wife has totally devastated our family, split us all up over this after having a pretty ok and happy life with us all.

Wrecked everything for a guy that earns no money has no responsibilities in life and is going nowhere.

Kids hate her now.

How did she get into that frame of mind?
F**k knows.
But she did and she is still not happy.
Go figure cos I sure can't.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

How was her childhood?


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely "normal" Conrad, as was mine.
Not rich, not poor, no trauma.
Just "normal" whatever that means?


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

> WOW.. your more mad than I am..


Not as easy as that Sad.
Of course I still have the memories.
Just facing up to reality and stopping kidding myself.

I'm not a sap though. Have been through many tough times and fought my own way up.

Never thought it would have applied to the woman I loved though.

So I'm not triumphant in any way, shape or form as Andy always says. LOL!


----------

